# Short article about Roundup



## Ral1121 (Mar 19, 2018)

https://kdvr.com/2019/03/19/jury-roundup-weed-killer-major-factor-in-mans-cancer/

What do y'all think about this. Would any of y'all think about stopping the use of Roundup?


----------



## Crabbychas (Apr 25, 2018)

Hard to say. The first big trial was pretty ridiculous. Guy got doused in it twice apparently. And even the european safety agency have classified it as generally safe. I keep some around to spot spray weeds around my fence line and driveway. It gets used pretty extensively in agriculture as well. I am probably exposed to more via the food I eat than I would be if I drank the gallon I keep on hand.


----------



## tcorbitt20 (Aug 31, 2018)

A jury also found OJ not guilty. I'm not convinced that juries are always comprised of our most impressive thinkers.


----------



## Cory (Aug 23, 2017)

I sat and watched two different applicators spraying lawns in my neighborhood yesterday from two different companies. It was a bit windy yesterday so the wind was kicking up a nice misty swath of blue dyed chemical cocktail. Both of applicators were walking through the swath of mist practically covering the entire front of their bodies with whatever chemicals they were spraying. Nithere were wearing any PPE aside from the rubber boots they had on, not even safety glasses. Here's some photos from my security camera footage of the guy across the street. In 40 years are these guys gonna be able to sue Monsanto?







So I have a few questions to these people that claim roundup caused their cancer. Have you ever used any other herbicides, insecticides, fungicides or liquid fertilizers, in the same manner as glyphosate? Have you ever mixed glyphosate with other chemicals you applied so you didn't have to spray multiple times? Since the answer is most likely yes, then how did you come to the conclusion that the cancer is 100% caused by glyphosate?

I'm not saying glyphosate doesn't cause cancer because I'm not a scientist but I can guarantee that if a 70 year old man sprayed enough glyphosate to cause cancer he was spraying other chemicals as well. Who's to say it wasn't one of the others or a combination of several? The one thing these cases have in common it the fact that there is no physical proof that glyphosate is solely responsible for the cancer.


----------



## viva_oldtrafford (Apr 4, 2018)

Tried to place an order of round up last week with our chemical / fert supplier only to find out that, due to their insurance renewal, they could no long carry round up as of March 1st. The movement against glyphosate is gaining steam, and it's a very concerning proposition to face - no round up in turf? I do my best to protect against r-up exposure (I've sprayed no less than 300-400 jugs of this stuff), but if it's truly carcinogenic, then I haven't been doing enough. With that said, I'm comforted by all the science, from across many countries / agencies / laboratories.

This whole thing is just getting started.


----------



## Suburban Jungle Life (Mar 1, 2018)

viva_oldtrafford said:


> Tried to place an order of round up last week with our chemical / fert supplier only to find out that, due to their insurance renewal, they could no long carry round up as of March 1st. The movement against glyphosate is gaining steam, and it's a very concerning proposition to face - no round up in turf? I do my best to protect against r-up exposure (I've sprayed no less than 300-400 jugs of this stuff), but if it's truly carcinogenic, then I haven't been doing enough. With that said, I'm comforted by all the science, from across many countries / agencies / laboratories.
> 
> This whole thing is just getting started.


That's scary! No more glyphosate? Sure there are many products which could be used instead but glyphosate works and it's cheap. I don't like where this is going...


----------



## Crabbychas (Apr 25, 2018)

Cory said:


> So I have a few questions to these people that claim roundup caused their cancer. Have you ever used any other herbicides, insecticides, fungicides or liquid fertilizers, in the same manner as glyphosate? Have you ever mixed glyphosate with other chemicals you applied so you didn't have to spray multiple times? Since the answer is most likely yes, then how did you come to the conclusion that the cancer is 100% caused by glyphosate?
> 
> I'm not saying glyphosate doesn't cause cancer because I'm not a scientist but I can guarantee that if a 70 year old man sprayed enough glyphosate to cause cancer he was spraying other chemicals as well. Who's to say it wasn't one of the others or a combination of several? The one thing these cases have in common it the fact that there is no physical proof that glyphosate is solely responsible for the cancer.


That's the worse part. Glyphosate is generally agreed to be FAR less carcinogenic than other herbicides in common use. If we get rid of RoundUp the problem is going to get worse.


----------



## Jacob_S (May 22, 2018)

Cory said:


>


holding the spray tip closer to the ground rather than spraying from the hip would have drastically cut down on the cloud of blue. I spray in fairly windy conditions sometimes but practice tip control and rarely feel any moisture getting on me.


----------



## Powhatan (Dec 15, 2017)

Interesting what you see reading labels. You'd think with the news about Roundup that it would be a more harmful product comparing these two labels. The AI in Mold Armor causes "irreversible eye damage" - yikes

*Roundup Weed and Grass Killer Ready to Use Plus*



*Mold Armor E-Z House Wash Hose End*


----------



## Necrosis (Jul 12, 2018)

Your absolute risk of leukemia increases from a base rate of 0.2% (general population) to 0.4% in farmers and patients who were heavily exposed to glyphosate. I'll let you decided if that is an acceptable risk for you. Of course the media publishes your relative risk is "double." But the absolute risk is very very small.


----------



## Pete1313 (May 3, 2017)

Moved this over to the general discussion forum. :thumbup:


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

I hardly ever use it, personally. But when you need it, you need it. Unless other alternatives improve. I have a bottle from Home Depot that I'll just keep forever in the rare cases I need it. I'm more concerned about the chemicals I do use every year. That said, I'm planning to use some RU to kill Poa Triv soon. I think I last used some a couple of years ago.


----------



## TC2 (Sep 15, 2017)

The big problem is that scientists can't be relied upon to be objective. They're political like most people and, some of them, allow their political agenda ie environmentalism, to influence their objectivity. It's unfortunately very easy for people reviewing the science ie expert panels, made up of just a few people to cherry pick studies to support a certain point of view and downplay those that don't.

The influence of industry funded studies is well recognized (although industry has to fund the studies because noone else generally will) but the biases of the scientists themselves is far less appreciated.


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

I couldn't agree more, @TC2.


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2019)

https://youtu.be/ovKw6YjqSfM


----------



## HoosierLawnGnome (Sep 28, 2017)

Anything used improperly will hurt you.

Herbicides help feed the world.

There are also people out there that think vaccines should be eliminated in part because a few individuals have adverse reactions to them.


----------



## craigdt (Apr 21, 2018)

Didnt Stu on The Blaze drink a glassful of that stuff?

Anyways, Im temped to buy a few gallons for long-term hoarding.


----------

